# forgot to include middle name on itinery for ryanair flight



## kieran160 (1 Feb 2010)

i have just noticed that for my flight to birmingham next week that i did not include my middle name as per my passport for booking. i never use my middlename, will this be a problem at the airport?


----------



## helllohello (1 Feb 2010)

this shouldnt be a problem. i usually only book using first name.


----------



## mrblues (1 Feb 2010)

Won't be an issue, I fly very regularly on various airlines and never had an issue with it.


----------



## kieran160 (1 Feb 2010)

great, thanks for replies


----------



## ssm (4 Feb 2010)

oh god i did the same thing for our Ryanair gatwick flights.

what an eejit!

hope we'll be ok.


----------



## jhegarty (4 Feb 2010)

Never put my middle name on a flight booking.


----------



## ssm (4 Feb 2010)

ok thanks

thinking calm thoughts to reduce blood pressure!!

already had to pay 10e for mother in law to change name as on her passport its as Gaeilge and i didnt realise that and booked as Bearla!


----------



## Latrade (4 Feb 2010)

Never had any issue. Middle name on passport and driver's licence and I've never use it for booking flights. Never once been asked about it


----------



## amtc (4 Feb 2010)

I got stopped going into Australia as my visa didn;t include my middle name but my passport did - 3 hours in immigration!


----------



## sue_flaherty (19 Jun 2010)

kieran160 said:


> i have just noticed that for my flight to birmingham next week that i did not include my middle name as per my passport for booking. i never use my middlename, will this be a problem at the airport?


 
Just discovered brother had left middle name out when booking flights for my parents - also with rynair.  Did you have any problem when you flew to birmingham - worrying whether I need to get their names changed to travel or will they be ok.  They are in their 70s so haven;t metioned it as yet as don't want to worry them needlessly


----------



## Pat Bateman (19 Jun 2010)

sue_flaherty said:


> Just discovered brother had left middle name out when booking flights for my parents - also with rynair. Did you have any problem when you flew to birmingham - worrying whether I need to get their names changed to travel or will they be ok. They are in their 70s so haven;t metioned it as yet as don't want to worry them needlessly


 
They'll definitely be fine.

No need to worry.

My passport includes my middle name and I've never had an issue.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (20 Jun 2010)

ssm said:


> already had to pay 10e for mother in law to change name as on her passport its as Gaeilge and i didnt realise that and booked as Bearla!


 
Would this really cause a problem?


----------



## salaried (22 Jun 2010)

flew 4 times with ryanair, 3 times to palma and booked for 7 people on one flight,chistian and surnames used only,still could not tell you my friends middle names as i did not need them,you are worrying over nothing,for what its worth some of our group actually left their boarding passes back in the hotel and a passport sufficed,hope your parents enjoy their trip,salaried.


----------



## Berni (22 Jun 2010)

ssm said:


> already had to pay 10e for mother in law to change name as on her passport its as Gaeilge and i didnt realise that and booked as Bearla!





BOXtheFOX said:


> Would this really cause a problem?



Well unless she has the english version in her aka section, how are people supposed to know its the same thing? Take her word for it?


----------



## redchariot (24 Jun 2010)

My sister has travelled fairly widely and I know for a fact that she never puts her middle name down for her flight tickets even though it is on her passport and she never had any problems


----------

